# Is this cage good for a rabbit?



## Takoyaki (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm planning to buy a rabbit fairly soon, probably within this month and I was wondering if the cage I recently ordered is alright for a small rabbit breed like a holland lop? I'm also planning to put a playpen around the cage so the rabbit has some space to hop around in. (of course, the cage will be open)

Link to the cage I bought:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Midwest-Wa...911459?hash=item5b59c20523:g:fFgAAOSw495dMsxr


----------



## Preitler (Aug 4, 2019)

Well, let's put it that way: It can be a suitable open door homebase in a much larger pen, containing the necessities like hay rack, food bowl, water and litterbox. With these things in there there isn't much space for a rabbit left.

Yes, many rabbits are kept, stored in such small cages. But what's the fun in that, when it can't run, binky, interact, flop where and how it likes? Imho that's a waste of potential, not really savouring what living with a bunny is all about.

I started with too small hutches too, changed that quickly after realizing what they enjoy, how active they are and what their needs are.


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 4, 2019)

Preitler said:


> Well, let's put it that way: It can be a suitable open door homebase in a much larger pen, containing the necessities like hay rack, food bowl, water and litterbox. With these things in there there isn't much space for a rabbit left.
> 
> Yes, many rabbits are kept, stored in such small cages. But what's the fun in that, when it can't run, binky, interact, flop where and how it likes? Imho that's a waste of potential, not really savouring what living with a bunny is all about.
> 
> I started with too small hutches too, changed that quickly after realizing what they enjoy, how active they are and what their needs are.


Alright, thank you for the advice! I’ll try to possibly make a diy cage with wire storage cubes and zip ties if that’s a better idea since i’ve seen that several people use that method


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 4, 2019)

The wire storage cube cages can work provided they are made large enough. You can get a lot of ideas by looking through our thread where people on RO post photos of their cages. You might find an easier DIY cage or see a cube cage with a decent design.
https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/2019-cages-add-your-photo.93422/


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 4, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> The wire storage cube cages can work provided they are made large enough. You can get a lot of ideas by looking through our thread where people on RO post photos of their cages. You might find an easier DIY cage or see a cube cage with a decent design.
> https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/2019-cages-add-your-photo.93422/


Checked it and got some ideas! Thank you for your help. I'll try to post a picture of the setup after finishing it ^^


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 8, 2019)

(Hope the picture isn't too big ^^;; )
Here's the setup! The cage will be open at all times, please tell me if im doing something wrong, also fleece blankets, hay, a litter box, water, toys etc... will be added in a few days before I get the rabbit : )


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 8, 2019)

Its generally recommendes not ro use those little plastic connectors and to just zap strap the panels together instead twice per edge. It's much sturdier if done properly


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 8, 2019)

Watermelons said:


> Its generally recommendes not ro use those little plastic connectors and to just zap strap the panels together instead twice per edge. It's much sturdier if done properly


I see, is it possible for me to just secure the wires by connecting them with zip ties while having the plastic connectors on? I'm concerned about just connecting them with zip ties since I've never been great at these types of studd ^^ ;;


----------



## Emily Christensen (Aug 9, 2019)

Takoyaki said:


> I see, is it possible for me to just secure the wires by connecting them with zip ties while having the plastic connectors on? I'm concerned about just connecting them with zip ties since I've never been great at these types of studd ^^ ;;


You should be able to just use zip ties make sure to cut the extras off so buns can’t chew them. Also it would be a very good idea to buy a tarp from Walmart or somewhere to put as flooring. Bunnies can be very messy and you won’t want any of that on your carpet!


----------



## Emily Christensen (Aug 9, 2019)

Here’s a great link that will help you as a new rabbit owner!


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 9, 2019)

Emily Christensen said:


> You should be able to just use zip ties make sure to cut the extras off so buns can’t chew them. Also it would be a very good idea to buy a tarp from Walmart or somewhere to put as flooring. Bunnies can be very messy and you won’t want any of that on your carpet!


Thank you! I've already used a few zip ties in the back if you can see that in the picture, but I'll make sure to add zip ties to other spots to secure the wires a lot more, and I'll make sure to watch the video ^^!


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 9, 2019)

The zip ties you used in the back are perfect. (I can't see if you snipped off the excess). I would remove all the connectors and replace them with the zip ties. The ties are _much_ sturdier. The connectors have been known to just pop off, allowing for escapes or injury.

Until you know your rabbit is fully litter trained, I'd second the idea of getting a heavy duty tarp to lay down on the carpet. You can put a fleece blanket on top of the tarp but this way you won't get any urine on the carpet. (Once urine odor gets in the carpet, it's difficult to remove. If a bunny smells the urine, he'll keep going back to pee in the same spot.)

Where is the door to the crate and how will you keep it open?

You're on the right track! Keep sending pics as you make changes and adjustments.


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 10, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> The zip ties you used in the back are perfect. (I can't see if you snipped off the excess). I would remove all the connectors and replace them with the zip ties. The ties are _much_ sturdier. The connectors have been known to just pop off, allowing for escapes or injury.
> 
> Until you know your rabbit is fully litter trained, I'd second the idea of getting a heavy duty tarp to lay down on the carpet. You can put a fleece blanket on top of the tarp but this way you won't get any urine on the carpet. (Once urine odor gets in the carpet, it's difficult to remove. If a bunny smells the urine, he'll keep going back to pee in the same spot.)
> 
> ...


Yup, all the zip ties are snipped off! I'll probably wait until I get the rabbit and see if they try to escape to see if they need the extra sturdy zip ties, but today I went out and bought a tarp and some fleece blankets ^^
I also forgot to add a door so I added a door at the side and added some zip ties on the wires to make it sturdier if you can see it in the new picture : )


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 10, 2019)

The plastic connectors should really be turfed. 

And the door to that cage is a huge hazard. Many bunnies have broken toes or whole limbs on doors left down like that. If you have no intentions of closing that door it should be removed.


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 10, 2019)

Watermelons said:


> The plastic connectors should really be turfed.
> 
> And the door to that cage is a huge hazard. Many bunnies have broken toes or whole limbs on doors left down like that. If you have no intentions of closing that door it should be removed.


I'll try to contact a good friend or talk to a family member about helping me with remaking the cage without the connectors in the future, thanks for the heads up : )
Also, any suggestions on how to take off the wire entrance of the cage? I can take close up pictures of how the wire entrance is connected if that helps!


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 10, 2019)

If you can't find a way to remove the door, you could cover it. You could get a solid, not slippery board of some sort to lay on top of the ramp (maybe zip tie it). 

The tarp and fleece look good. 

I was thinking that the close up perspective of the photo may make the cage look taller than it really is. If it is less than 30" in height, a rabbit could jump over the side.


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 10, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> If you can't find a way to remove the door, you could cover it. You could get a solid, not slippery board of some sort to lay on top of the ramp (maybe zip tie it).
> 
> The tarp and fleece look good.
> 
> I was thinking that the close up perspective of the photo may make the cage look taller than it really is. If it is less than 30" in height, a rabbit could jump over the side.


Thank you! I'll probably do that if I can't find a way to remove the door, thanks for the suggestion ^^
The cage is 20" high from what I saw when I bought it online, I'm planning on getting a holland lop so I wasn't sure how high they can jump and if they can jump that high enough to get out of the cage. If they do escape I'll probably buy a new set of wire storage cubes and cover the top if that works?


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 11, 2019)

I've recently put in the litter box and the hay rack, please tell me if there are any errors in it : )
(Also, I got a great bargain for the litter pellets, 4 pounds of the litter pellets for only 13 dollars!)


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 11, 2019)

Most folks here use wood stove pellets for litter. Or horse stall pellets. You can usually get a 40/50lb bag for only $5. 
Walmart. Canadian tire. Lowes. Home Depot. Etc...


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 11, 2019)

Watermelons said:


> Most folks here use wood stove pellets for litter. Or horse stall pellets. You can usually get a 40/50lb bag for only $5.
> Walmart. Canadian tire. Lowes. Home Depot. Etc...


Heyo! I saw my typo in my last post, I bought 40lbs for $13, haha! I’ll probably be going to the Lowe’s near me from now on then, thank for the heads up ^^


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 11, 2019)

Takoyaki said:


> Heyo! I saw my typo in my last post, I bought 40lbs for $13, haha! I’ll probably be going to the Lowe’s near me from now on then, thank for the heads up ^^


Youll just have to watch that especially around Vancouver only some stores carry then year round. I can USUALLY find them at walmart/crappy tire all year but sometimes they wont bother bringing them in during the summer. 
Or some pet stores will be able to order you the Horse Stall pellets in at a good price but it might be worth calling around first regardless of if you go to a pet store or hardware store.


----------



## Kellyann (Aug 11, 2019)

There is a big difference between stove pellets which are hatdwood, and could include many different and potentially toxic woods Then there are stall pellets which are softwood, usually pine. They are really for horse stalls and are meant to be sprinkled water until it poofs up and then dries. We tried them for a while but too expensive for us.
The stove pellets are also sometimes treated. 
Please don't substitute the hardwood stove pellets for the softwood stall pellets.
We use stall pellets for our cat litter but not for the rabbit. We use that paper crumbled stuff. Just FYI


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 11, 2019)

Most wood stove pellets are pine or fir and are totally safe for use as long as an accelerant isnt added.
And hardwood pellets are safe to use as well.
Please dont spread incorrect information.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 11, 2019)

Also the horse stall pellets that people wet for horses, should _not_ be wet first for rabbits. Just leave as they are. That way the urine will soak into the pellets. They work great that way absorbing both urine and its odor.


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey guys, sorry for the inactivity! On august 12th we got our rabbit, he’ll be most likely be named Tamagon ^^

He’s a holland lop who’s around 3 months old which I bought from a breeder (probably gonna get hate for that haha), he was supposed to be a show rabbit but the breeder’s friend has told them he wasn’t show quality so he was sold to us : )


----------



## Kellyann (Aug 13, 2019)

Watermelons said:


> Most wood stove pellets are pine or fir and are totally safe for use as long as an accelerant isnt added.
> And hardwood pellets are safe to use as well.
> Please dont spread incorrect information.


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. A rabbit savvy vet from University of Guelph told me about the hardwood pellets but I already knew. They dont identify the source of the hardwood and it could be anything. Stove pellets are never softwood lumber, they burn too fast for stoves, although they are safe. And yes you probably shouldn't wet them. I would never give incorrect info. Only facts confirmed by my vet.


----------



## Aira (Aug 13, 2019)

Takoyaki said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the inactivity! On august 12th we got our rabbit, he’ll be most likely be named Tamagon ^^
> 
> He’s a holland lop who’s around 3 months old which I bought from a breeder (probably gonna get hate for that haha), he was supposed to be a show rabbit but the breeder’s friend has told them he wasn’t show quality so he was sold to us : )


He is just perfect!!! Good luck with your new family member. As a rabbit owner I continue to learn new things constantly so don’t be afraid to ask anything over here. People are always happy to help.


----------



## Takoyaki (Aug 14, 2019)

Aira said:


> He is just perfect!!! Good luck with your new family member. As a rabbit owner I continue to learn new things constantly so don’t be afraid to ask anything over here. People are always happy to help.


Thank you! He's already gotten used to us and sleeps like an adorable angel!! But he does need some work done on his litter training haha ;;
Some pictures I've took of him:


----------



## Aira (Aug 14, 2019)

Takoyaki said:


> Thank you! He's already gotten used to us and sleeps like an adorable angel!! But he does need some work done on his litter training haha ;;
> Some pictures I've took of him:


He is already feeling comfortable  They are smart and pick up things quickly as long as you are consistent with the training. Mine use to be scared of vacuum cleaner noise so I started giving them treats whenever I switched it on. Now every time I start cleaning they are running towards the gate and waiting for food.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 14, 2019)

I noticed the cardboard box is up against the pen. It can make an easy step over the side (once he figures that out). Better to place the box against the wall or in the very middle of the open space-- just somewhere away from where he can use it to hop over the pen.


----------



## NotaCocoaPuff (Sep 21, 2019)

I switched litters to the wood horse pellets and they work great! Way better and cheaper than other litters I've tried. My buns don't chew them or anything or anything. If that is a concern you can always add a grate over the litter so that they don't have access to it. Amazon has some cheap ones or you can make your own. I've used both and neither are preferred over another. I currently use my homemade coated-wire one but that it because I have large rubbermaid litter boxes so I needed a custom fit.


----------



## Dagwood (Sep 21, 2019)

Takoyaki said:


> I see, is it possible for me to just secure the wires by connecting them with zip ties while having the plastic connectors on? I'm concerned about just connecting them with zip ties since I've never been great at these types of studd ^^ ;;



I know I'm a little late to the discussion, but yes you can do that. I've always used them and my cages have been very sturdy. Plus, the rabbit can do one little chomp (even if its trimmed) and it'll fall off so I wouldn't build this type of cage without the plastic connectors. I read that Watermelon said its not recommended to use them. I've never heard that. I'm curious why not? I think its much sturdier with them. I've looked at a lot of these type of builds and a lot of people use both the connectors and the zip ties or just the connectors. I did however, use zip ties for the top I made so the panels will fold over, but he can't reach those.


----------

